# [Word/Excel 2003] Druckerinformationen aus Dokument löschen - im Batch!



## meilon (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo miteinander!

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ein im Netzwerk befindlicher Drucker ist für eine komplette Abteilung von ca. 15 Mitarbeitern zuständig. Die haben in Ihrem Netzlaufwerk einen Haufen an Dokumentenvorlagen in Word und Excel Formaten (.doc, .dot und .xls).

Durch eine Programmumstellung wurde der Inhalt der Fächer (Briefbogen und Blanko) getauscht und jetzt ist das Kaos am Drucker! Erst war das Problem, dass die Dokumente einfach aus den falschen Fächern kamen. Dann habe ich ein wenig viel rumkonfiguriert und nun hängen manche Dokumente dann am Manuellen Einzug und es muss erst der Startknopf am Drucker betätigt werden oder es wird einfach das Papier aus dem Falschen Fach gezogen. Jetzt bin ich drauf gekommen, das Word ja als letzte Instanz bestimmt, aus welchem Fach das Papier gezogen werden soll.

Nun würde ich gerne wissen: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, aus allen Dokumenten die Druckinformationen zu löschen, die Word und Excel da ja automatisch mit hineinspeichern?
Oder wäre es einfacher, den Drucker wegzunehmen und unter einem anderen Namen im Netzwerk anzubieten?

Andere Lösungswege sind mir nicht eingefallen. Wenn Ihr noch Ideen habt - her damit! Der Drucker treibt mich in den WAHNSINN ;-]

Beste Grüße
meilon


----------

